
How do you manage team passwords? - dalex00
We using in one ops team a central keepass for external web services.  This brings a lot of effort when an employee leaves the company. Basically we need to change all passwords. How do you handle this?
======
pintxo
Well, if you cannot trust your leaving employee to keep his confidentiality
agreement - you have one, right - than you will need to change all password.

I do not see how this has anything to do with how you store the passwords in
the first place.

If the problem is, that he sees more passwords than necessary, why not have
multiple keypass databases?

------
LinuxBender
Encrypted 7-zip with an encrypted keypass file inside, stored on highly
audited and logged PCI server.

Certainly not in a cloud service, as that puts the creds in a 3rd party data
processor.

Creds rotated as people move around.

------
dangerface
We have a local file server with keepass, its not great we have problems with
one person locking the file and no one else can save details to it. I want to
switch to something like syncthing so every one gets a local copy thats kept
in sync, im hoping this will fix the locking issue.

We have too many accounts to change when some one leaves so we just change
them all once a year.

------
Samon
We use LastPass Enterprise with 2FA to share relevant credentials with the
required groups.

------
taf2
We avoid services that don’t support multiple users and two factor
authentication.

------
multani787
I've used EnvKey for a few side projects that involved collaborators.

------
cleanyourroom
Excel spreadsheet on a highly secure, intranet-only SMB share. Not even
joking.

~~~
icedchai
Google docs here and with the last company. Not joking either.

~~~
muzani
Secure excel sheet is better :(

Then again, we're quite paranoid Google already has a lot of our passwords.
Sometimes we take photos of IP addresses and passwords and it gets into Google
photos because of someone's phone camera settings.

------
slow_donkey
Keybase + bitwarden

~~~
mderazon
Curious, what does Keybase has to do with it ?

